# gransfor brux



## sand sock (Oct 31, 2021)

is there anyone in the u.s. that is importing gransfor brux seconds, into the u.s.? i would spend about a 100 than 200. 

2nd question, has anyone tried throwing the GFB outdoor outdoor at looks like the sku# is 425


----------



## REJ2 (Nov 1, 2021)

sand sock said:


> is there anyone in the u.s. that is importing gransfor brux seconds, into the u.s.? i would spend about a 100 than 200.
> 
> 2nd question, has anyone tried throwing the GFB outdoor outdoor at looks like the sku# is 425


What exactly does “throwing the GFB outdoor outdoor” even mean?


----------



## sand sock (Nov 1, 2021)

REJ2 said:


> What exactly does “throwing the GFB outdoor outdoor” even mean?


they have a few models that are built like tomahawks, not that i want to throw a expensive axe or hatchet. but i wouldn't want to carry a tomahawk and use it for woods work. one may cross over to another catagory of use, but the latter just doesnt hold a edge. 

since i posted this. i found a few threads mentioning using them for throwing competitions.


----------

